# Buying used table saw?



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

OK, so I have a decent amount of power tools for a beginner I think and don't mind buying something here or there. The one thing I do need to invest in is a table saw. (Didn't need one of those for framing. LOL)

So, I'm looking at a few used table saws right now. What do I need to look for to ensure that I'm not completely wasting my time and money with a used saw? I just don't want to rush out and spent hundreds of dollars on a saw when I might only use it for one project and find out I completely suck at cabinetry.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MrsOkee said:


> OK, so I have a decent amount of power tools for a beginner I think and don't mind buying something here or there. The one thing I do need to invest in is a table saw. (Didn't need one of those for framing. LOL)
> 
> So, I'm looking at a few used table saws right now. What do I need to look for to ensure that I'm not completely wasting my time and money with a used saw? I just don't want to rush out and spent hundreds of dollars on a saw when I might only use it for one project and find out I completely suck at cabinetry.


Hi MrsO - Welcome to the forum
Sounds like you are already pretty familiar with power tools. For cabinet work, should probably look at some of the better known names, Delta, Jet, Powermatic etc. Be a bit wary of Craftsman as many of their older saws had an odd sized mitre slot and many accessories had to be specials for it. Fence is probably the most important for cabinetry. Must lock down fair and true each time and every time. Other than that, let your budget be your guide. Contractor size and up. IMHO the table tops are way to dangerous in the first place and not very accurate in the second. Just being picky about the fence will likely knock most of those out as candidates in the first place. 
It might helps us if we had some idea of the budget you are looking at and how much space you are able to dedicate to one. Table saw does occupy a substantial amount of real estate in a small shop. Hope this helps and, once again, welcome aboard


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks J. In my area, I'm seeing used saws for $100 to $400 and then $way$ up after that. I was hoping I could find a starter saw for $200 or so for my first project. If I end up doing my kitchen cabinets later, at that point I wouldn't mind spending some "real" money.

There is a 10" Delta QT saw with dado blades being advertised for $300 obo locally. Maybe I should go see it. Lots of names I've never heard of "King" "Mao Shan" "Shopcraft" -- I take it these are all garbage? But I might be able to get the Mao Shan for free. If it's no good I could always take it to the scrap yard.


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to indicate space -- well, that just depends. If it's a great deal, I will *make* room, somehow. Once our oldest moves out (this winter?) I will have the basement almost all to myself and storage. In the meantime, I have a barn, if need be.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MrsOkee said:


> Thanks J. In my area, I'm seeing used saws for $100 to $400 and then $way$ up after that. I was hoping I could find a starter saw for $200 or so for my first project. If I end up doing my kitchen cabinets later, at that point I wouldn't mind spending some "real" money.
> 
> There is a 10" Delta QT saw with dado blades being advertised for $300 obo locally. Maybe I should go see it. Lots of names I've never heard of "King" "Mao Shan" "Shopcraft" -- I take it these are all garbage? But I might be able to get the Mao Shan for free. If it's no good I could always take it to the scrap yard.


Hi again I think the King and the Shopcraft are house brands of some of the Canadian chain/big box stores. Not real sure. The Delta sounded interesting so I did a quick google search and came up with a forum that was discussing that particular model:
Delta 10 in Tablesaw Model #36-390C - Canadian Woodworking and Home Improvement Forum

From the comments it looked promising with a cast iron table, decent fence and induction motor. $300 may be a tad high as, from the comments, it wasn't priced much higher than that new. Might be worth taking a look at and making an offer if it is in decent condition.
Mao Shan is an asian maker that has been building saws for various flags and I've just lately started seeing that brand. Could be good or bad, I've had no experience nor read anything definitive about it. 
Another thing you may want to look at for cabinetry is a router and table. You can make the box with the saw but the router is what is used to make the box, the *BOX*.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Probably the important things to look for are 1) brand (Delta, Powermatic, etc.), 2) age - here, older may be better, 3) wear and abuse (bangs, broken parts, excessive rust, etc).

The older 9" Delta contractors saws ('60s-70s vintage), for example, have cast iron tops and extension wings, along with well-made trunions. Wings on later models shifted to stamped steel and some had cast aluminum. I have two 9" Delta contractors saws from the '60s that are still going strong.

With the saw unplugged, look in through the blade opening and through the back. Check for lateral movement on the blade, which would indicate bearing wear. Try the controls for raising and tilting the blade - they should operate smoothly and easily. After the look-see, plug it in and urn it on and see how it sounds, and check for vibration. Gnarly sounds and shaking are bad signs, of course.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi MrsOkee, welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

I can't add much to what's been said already. One thing you might do is bring someone along with more experience than yourself when you go to look at a saw. It's sometimes easier for that person to know what's a strange noise or normal, also to know how it's supposed to cut. I personally have a Rigid t/s and am very happy with it.


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Great! Thanks for the input. I'm going to keep my eyes open and also look at new ones so I have a better idea of pricing and quality.

I do have a free-hand router already. Never used it though; will need some practice pieces for that!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MrsOkee said:


> Great! Thanks for the input. I'm going to keep my eyes open and also look at new ones so I have a better idea of pricing and quality.
> 
> I do have a free-hand router already. Never used it though; will need some practice pieces for that!


Hi - Another suggestion would be to check out the reconditioned market. Think of it as a used saw with a warranty I recently picked up a Ridgid 4510 for right at $400 shipped and am very happy with it. Unfortunately, my "go-to" on reconditioned doesn't ship to Canada:angry: but I'm sure there are Canadian companies in the same market.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Make sure it is Cast Iron, and Belt Drive. That is the key. This will include you contractor saws, hybrids, and cabinet saws. Early this year I bought a 25 year old Craftsman contractor TS that has the cast iron top, and belt driven. The miter slots are standard on it. (True many of the craftsman benchtop saws have non standard miter slots, stear clear of those or any benchtop saw, ie aluminum top with a plastic body, and a direct drive motor) I paid $100 for it.

One thing I new when I decided to buy a used saw was that the fence was going to be shot, as most of the time the basic fence included with a saw isn't very good, plus add 25 years of usage. There are several good aftermarket T-Square fences that will make an old saw seem brand new. I added the Delta T-2 (smaller version of the Biesemeyer) to my saw, and have been amazed at the difference it has made with the overall useage of the saw.

If you are looking at bench top saws (aluminum tops, direct drive motors), my recommendation is not buy one used, but buy it new. These saws will perform okay out of the box after much tweaking and aligning. The problem is that these saws simply do not last, and by the time they appear on craigslist they are shot. My observation is that these are often for sale for more than the contractor saws as well.

Other tips, unless you are up for doing a restore, make sure their is little or no rust on the cast iron surface, and that everything is in aligment. It is very likely that in the process of moving the saw from where ever you buy it from to getting it home, it will need realignment. The key here is know that it was aligned before you moved so that means you can get it back into alignment. Next make some test cuts on it. This way you can make sure there is no excessive vibration, or any other mechanical problems with the saw. I took some red oak with me when I went to go look at the saw I have now. Finally, once you get your new used saw home, put a good blade on it.

Good luck in your TS search, there are definitely good deals to be had in the used saw market.


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Great advice everyone! Thanks. I will have to print this thread out and do some footwork now I think.


----------



## RacerJason (Nov 29, 2010)

Being you're looking at used pieces make sure that there is no slop/play in the fence this is critical eh!


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Frankly, unless it is a fairly new saw, more than likely the fence is going to be worn out on the old saw. There are several good T-Square style fence available for less than $200. If buying a used saw, I would put that into consideration of the overall price, and ultimately a deciding factor on how much to pay for the used saw.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I have bought a couple of tools off Kijiji here in Niagara. I managed to get a drill press with very little use on it, and a lathe that was missing a couple of parts, but appeared to have no use on it at all. A lot of stuff on the used market appears to have very little use, and to be available at a premium because the owners just want to get rid of it. Look at what's available and don't jump at the first thing you see. I got both my tools for less than half the new price. Of course, with the lathe by the time I replaced the missing parts, I had paid almost the new price. :blink:


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

This has all been very helpful. For now I am going to hold off unless something walks into me. I ended up not needing a table saw for my current project which gives me a lot of time to browse. Might wait until next winter actually at this point. We'll see how much other things cost over the summer 

Thanks again!


----------

